# My goat's Face is swollen! help!!



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I went outside to give them fresh water and food, and my little alpine doe's cheeks were swollen! she doesn't want me to touch it,and they didn't get into any food they shouldn't have. They had thier 7-way booster yesterday and thier coccidiosis prevention. What is it? P.S. I can't post pics on this


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Check all around her face for any puncture wounds. I would give her Benadryl anyway just in case ASAP.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

6-8cc's depending on how big your goat is. Check alll over her head for any time of puncture, or sting. Doesn't matter if she doesn't want you touching it, do it anyway, she'll thank you in the end.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

look up bottle jaw pictures and let us know if thats what it looks like


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Does her face look like this? 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=bottle+j ... 80&bih=540

Thanks Stacey, I wasn't really thinking about that because I always forget their cheeks swell too.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

ya goat my goat,except its not quite that swollen.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats bottle jaw its from the barberpole worm. The swelling may go down by morning and then come back by the evening. 

I recommend you worm her and you give iron shots or redcell for the anemia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...treat for barborpole worms and build the blood back up..... :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Agree on iron supplements. How is she doing now?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

she seems fine now,I came back in the morning and her swelling was gone and haven't seen it since. ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that.... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great that she is doing better!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)




----------

